# **INFORMATION - HOW TO USE THE TAGS - AND PRACTICE HERE.



## Designer1234

Welcome.- * This is a topic where you are welcome to learn to use the tag window. It is a discussion and we welcome you. Designer1234*


----------



## Designer1234

*TAGS AND HIGHLIGHTS*



run4fittness said:


> Is there where you said we may practice using the different colors and emoticons?


It sure is . just try it as much as you want and I will delete it when you are finished. I don't need to be here for you to practice.

I

to do the smiles just click on whichever one you wish to show at the end of your post.

=========
Tags are actually quite easy -- look at the instructions closely. 
==========
The color works exactly like the bold and italic.

You just us  then you put in your message you want highlighted -- then you put in [/color

and also add the otherside of the parenthesis so that the last part is boxed in like the first.

then you write in what you want and finish it exactly like [/b]
only you put in the word color instead of the b. ( I still make mistakes and have used them a lot on the workshops.}

See if it works and if it doesn't go back and read the first part making sure it is surrounded with [] and that the inside says color=purple. then write your word or what you want highlighted. make sure [---] are facing in the same direction as shown.

To finish it -- Use [/color with the other half of the parenthesis added.you don't write in the actual color. just the word color and exactly the same as where it says change color.

Try it until you are sure -- then I will drop by and talk about how to use bold with the color which is quite simple.
===========================


----------



## ManyClouds

I am trying out * bold *

Now I am trying _ italics _

And the colour 

Ok, so the colour did not work out. Try again:

*DESIGNER HERE -- You are not doing it quite right so I deleted your efforts please see if this helps*.

To put in a color

message [/color

and then the other square bracket facing in to finish it off . I can't put it in or the word message will be red. so there is one bracket on one side of the message which is complete here and the bracket on the other side needs one more bracket facing in.

you will then have your color.


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> DESIGNER HERE:
> =========================
> *FIRST of all as you are in Britain, Canada or any place that spells it colour - never spell the color as colour -ask me how I know;. You HAVE TO USE THE AMERICAN SPELLING COLOR OR IT WON'T WORK*.
> 
> It looks like you figured it out with darowil's help.
> 
> do another color and we will make sure it is working for you.
> 
> just remember  is the first side - then you write what you want hi lighted and then you finish with [/color and put the other side ([) only facing in on the end and you should have it.




=================
to make a bold colored hi light do the followng making sure you complete the first part of the parenthesis.

you will put
[ /color][/b] AFTER THE MESSAGE

*] BEFORE THE MESSAGE

======

if you want to have an underlined bold message here is the END OF IT AFTER THE MESSAGE .

*[/u]

Here is the FRONT part before the message *

make sure you put them in the right order or it won't work. The two different ends are mirror images of the order you want to post

b and u parenthesis -- message ---- /u and /b

you will then have this*


----------



## ManyClouds

Designer1234 said:


> =================
> to make a bold colored hi light do the followng making sure you complete the first part of the parenthesis.
> 
> you will put
> [ /color] [/b]AFTER the message [/b]
> 
> * []BEFORE the message - I can't do them in order of it will be done so I have done the last one first.
> 
> The second half is a mirror image you MUST put them in the same place before and after you type your message
> 
> in other words this won't work * as you wrote your
> First tag with the * on the outside so it must be on the outside of the tag.
> 
> ======================================NOTE:
> 
> if you want to have an underlined bold message here is the END OF IT AFTER THE MESSAGE
> 
> *[/u]
> 
> Here is the front part before the message *
> 
> make sure you put them in the right order or it won't work. The two different ends are mirror images of the order you want to post
> 
> b and u parenthesis -- message ---- /u and /b
> 
> you will then have this[/b-- the b ends as below:
> 
> 
> =====================================
> Thank you, Shirley. I did keep spelling color as 'colour' and that definitely didn't help, lol!
> 
> Shirley here: It HAS to be perfect. I have done some and can't figure out why they didn't work . so I just leave them and then go back and do them a bit later. Often I do a workshop and hi light it and some of the high lights don't work. Usually it is the  at the end. Just keep practicing . I don't mind removing them later. have fun. try the others I wrote about too. good job! I will be leaving the main information up here so book mark it incase you forget - It took Jessica Jean about 3 days to show me.*


----------



## run4fittness

okay, try this one
*underline*

oh my, I did it!

Thank you! Will try some more later!

 it looks like you did it -- if you ever need more practice you are welcome to come here - I can remove it later.

Good Job!


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> I am going to try to figure out how to use emoticons for a few minutes. i will delete the testing later. Designer1234
> 
> got it - now to figure out how I did it:


----------



## Designer1234




----------



## Designer1234

knitting: 

The audience: 

One dancing cat: 

The chorus line: 







[/quote]


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> knitting:
> 
> The audience:
> 
> One dancing cat:
> 
> The chorus line:


[/quote]

here they are. they match the pictures. so once you have send these the pictures will show up. then to find the links click on quote reply or edit if you are here and the links will show up again.like I did year. Let me know when you get them.








[/URL]


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> here they are. they match the pictures. so once you have sent these the pictures will show up. then to find the links click on quote reply like I did year. Let me know when you get them.


----------



## run4fittness

http://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/laughing/hysterical-laughter-smiley-emoticon.gif

http://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/happy/rolling-on-the-floor-laughing-smiley-emoticon.gifughing-smiley-emoticon.gif

trying again

I am thinking about giving up! what am I doing wrong? I did the cut and paste thing directly from the web site and end up with the link! pre-senior moment I guess


----------



## Designer1234

run4fittness said:


> http://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/laughing/hysterical-laughter-smiley-emoticon.gif
> 
> http://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/happy/rolling-on-the-floor-laughing-smiley-emoticon.gifughing-smiley-emoticon.gif
> 
> trying again
> 
> I am thinking about giving up! what am I doing wrong? I did the cut and paste thing directly from the web site and end up with the link! pre-senior moment I guess


----------



## Designer1234

I don't know, I still never have figured it out completely. I have been sent some links that work but can't seem to make them work if I copy the link on the
www.sherf.net.com site. I will work at it and we will see what happens.


----------



## Designer1234

look at the page where I have a lot of working emoticons. Try clicking on quote reply at the bottom. hopefully the links will show up for each of the emoticons shown. they do for me. I then copied them onto a page ' then I 

started a post and copied them onto the post, one at a time to make sure it was working. It did. I added them one at a time to the post. see if that works.


----------



## Designer1234




----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


>


----------



## run4fittness

Designer1234 said:


>


Okay, I am trying the cut and paste from your quote.








[/URL]


----------



## run4fittness

well that worked, but now I need to figure out how to use these without having to copy from an earlier post. Do you understand what I mean? I know there are a bunch available from msn but when I am on the apple it won't let me access some of them.

well, back to the drawing board!

just tried the cut and paste from previous post on this thread and it didn't work. Seems to need to be able to quote first. more study needed!

One of my friends gave me a lot of links and I put them in an 'emoticon file' that way I just copy the links onto the post I want. Another thing you can do is 'quote reply' any post that has an emoticon, the link will show up.

I copy them to my emoticon list. I go from IMG to IMG or you can get it too much on each side of the emoticom.

Eg.--- disagreeing - turning head.



The link I received will give you part of the address on each side of the emoticon. So I only print the highlighted words


----------



## Designer1234

click on quote reply and copy the link. then attach it to a post. works for me.


----------



## Bubba24

Are there any workshops coming up in Sept. or Oct.? I don't want to start knitting a project that will take me awhile in case there is a workshop I want to do.
Thanks,
Fran


----------



## prismaticr

Revan said:


> I miss the classes that were on the forum. Do you plan to give any more classes? Thank you, Revan


I will pass this request on... BUT,maybe YOU (all KP folks) can help us out...

Do you have a subject you really want to learn???

Do you know a person really good at that skill? Or seen their work and think they might be willing to 'teach' it???

Let us know. We can ask that person to host a workshop and you get to learn a new skill!


----------



## prismaticr

Revan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry it has taken awhile to get back to you. You and Designer have offered many classes, wonderful I may add.
> 
> Could Eric, Sockit-to-me, give a class on his 12 inch circular socks?
> 
> Is it possible to post on the forum what classes people would lke to take? I am sure there are some I just can't think of any right now. I know making Christmas gift are on a lot of people's mind at this time of the year.
> 
> Thank you, Revan


I will forward your request to Designer... I am not sure if she has talked to Eric before... and see if there is mutual interest.

Mean time, we do have several previous workshops with holiday themed projects.... and any of them can be accessed any time with all the instruction and notes from past attendee still available.

Hope that helps for now... will see what can be done...

Thanks


----------



## Ronie

I wonder if this will work Yay!! I guess it's the '=' mark that is important and what I have left out all along.. its good to have this done right for once. 

WAY TO GO RONIE! It is so easy once you know how but you have to practice. It is fine to practice here. I will delete the posts after a week or two but you are all welcome to learn the tags and colors here. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

Ronie said:


> I wonder if this will work Yay!! I guess it's the '=' mark that is important and what I have left out all along.. its good to have this done right for once.
> 
> WAY TO GO RONIE! It is so easy once you know how but you have to practice. It is fine to practice here. I will delete the posts after a week or two but you are all welcome to learn the tags and colors here. Shirley


Yes that is correct - you must remember the equal sign. Don't spell color as they do in England for the UK and Downunder girls. I did and couldn't make it work. color -- not colour.


----------



## Revan

I am interested in the stashbuster sweater class or if this is the correct name for the class.

I am interesetd in any of your upcoming classes. Thank you for taking your precious time to do this for KP knitters.

Revan


----------



## run4fittness

Revan said:


> A class idea would be to either knit a scarf or shawl and learn how to add beads.
> 
> Thank you. Revan


I like the idea of a scarf with beads! Great idea!


----------



## Designer1234

DESIGNER1234 here: New classes scheduled!!!!


Watch here for more information. First classes are in Jan. 2015


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone -- I will be teaching how to design your own sweater without a pattern, and also how, to use a basic pattern and make it a stashbuster with different yarns and textures. The class will start on Jan. 5 and the announcement will be posted over the christmas Holidays. Watch here or watch for a Workshop Happenings newsletter. see you then!


----------



## damemary

Hi Shirley


Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone--
> 
> *If you wish to practice how to do tags, or put inhappy faces, you can practice here. Just pm me ( Designer1234) I will help you understand the method of putting in color and also highlights*.
> 
> I would be happy to meet you here and then once you have learned it I will delete the posts. Shirley (Designer1234)
> 
> you are welcome to practice as much as you want as I will delete your practice posts when you are finished.


 :lol:

Hi Shirley, I can do emoticoms but can't figure out tags. Thanks. Suzi


----------



## damemary

Do 


 :roll: 

always post at the end? s


----------



## Designer1234

damemary said:


> Hi Shirley
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Hi Shirley, I can do emoticoms but can't figure out tags. Thanks. Suzi


Dame go back and read the first few pages of this topic. Also PP showed me how on the forum. You would likely learn better from her. She taught me and it didn't take me long to learn. I would pm her and she will teach you more quickly than I can. Nice to hear from you. I have just emailed you about your card. S


----------



## damemary

Thanks for the tip.



Designer1234 said:


> Dame go back and read the first few pages of this topic. Also PP showed me how on the forum. You would likely learn better from her. She taught me and it didn't take me long to learn. I would pm her and she will teach you more quickly than I can. Nice to hear from you. I have just emailed you about your card. S


----------



## tatesgirl

Turquoise Stashbuster long sweater - I guess I'm just plain dumb! Where is the workshop, please?


----------



## Designer1234

tatesgirl said:


> Turquoise Stashbuster long sweater - I guess I'm just plain dumb! Where is the workshop, please?


You are not dumb. There hasn't been much on it yet. I will be posting a WORKSHOP HAPPENINGS little newsletter during the first week or so of Dec. so watch for it. It will tell you what you need and more about the class.

then the week before Christmas I will be opening an information thread on the 'Swaps, Kals, .............." section which will go into more detail and where you will find out when and how to go to the actual workshop which will be held on the Workshop section. Just keep an eye open here, and on Newest topics and you will see information about the workshops.

*MY STASHBUSTER SWEATER IS POSTPONED*. I HOPE, (medical situation allowing) to teach a sweater class in the spring. No date yet. There are other classes coming up in January, February and March.


----------



## damemary

Do you have the feeling word is spreading? Thanks Shirley.


----------



## beahop

Very good. I need pictures on how to start the Magic Loop with the circular needles and yarn and after. Beahop


----------



## Designer1234

tatesgirl said:


> Turquoise Stashbuster long sweater - I guess I'm just plain dumb! Where is the workshop, please?


I am sorry I haven't gotten back to you sooner. It is shown in the pictures thread.

*I have to postpone the Sweater workshops due to possible surgery in the early new year. I promise that I will teach the sweater classes as soon as I know when I can do so*.

I hope it will be in late winter or early spring at the latest.

I will be teaching the stashbuster sweater (either cardigan or pullover, and will show you how to put different textures and color using up your stash. I will also be talking about the dischcloth sweater that has been requested. I am sorry that I haven't been able to teach this class but hopefully I will be able to do so early in the New Year. Designer1234 (sometimes life gets in the way). Watch for the Workshop Happenings newsletters posted at least once a month for further information. Thanks everyone who has posted here.

None of the above have been postedi n the workshops yet. We will give out the information as to when each workshop will be held in a WORKHOP HAPPENINGS, WHICH I AM SENDING OUT TODAY it is #21 Workshop happenings if you have missed it.


----------



## Designer1234

beahop said:


> Very good. I need pictures on how to start the Magic Loop with the circular needles and yarn and after. Beahop


The workshops you mention above are in the group of workshops in this section. Scroll down. Both have been taught by darowil who is quite willing to help you if you run into problems.


----------



## MommaD

Why do all the work shops say CLOSED???

Answer:

They are completed workshops and are no longer being taught. However all our workshops (59 so far, have been locked and are in the closed workshops for the information of all our KP members). You are welcome to read them and use the information. We ask that the information from the classes be kept on KP as they were all taught by KP members to KP members.When as new workshop is opened the students are able to ask questions from the teachers, post pictures and follow along until the workshop is finished. Then I close it after removing non workshop posts and then it is shown as closed and it is locked so no further conversation will be allowed. The closed workshop will go on the list of closed workshops and will be available for the use of our members.

We have 59 closed workshops as of Dec.31. *There will be three workshops in January February and March. Watch for information in our Workshop Happenings newsletters*.


----------



## pzoe

Good morning and thanks to all who teach these workshops. I apologize for my confusion. When will open classes be listed for 2015 (if at all)? Looks like I missed out.


----------



## run4fittness

practicing difference colors

hello
hello
hello
hello


----------



## run4fittness

more colors

green yellow
deep pink
dark violet


----------



## run4fittness

more colors

medium slate blue
medium blue
medium violet red


----------



## Swtthng

Is there a way to print out a lesson w/o getting every page of comments? I want the Tree of Life directions and hints to keep in my bag. Is there a way to do this? Thank you.

*REPLY:* Try opening a word page, and highlight the first part you want to keep, then attach it to the word doc. then highlight the next portion you want to keep and copy and paste it below the first note - make sure you click on save each time.

carry on until all the portions you want are there. save it and then print it to a pdf document or print it to your desk top

Then print the whole thing. I hope that will work.


----------



## MommaD

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone--
> 
> *If you wish to practice how to do tags, or put inhappy faces, you can practice here. Just pm me ( Designer1234) I will help you understand the method of putting in color and also highlights*.
> 
> I would be happy to meet you here and then once you have learned it I will delete the posts. Shirley (Designer1234)
> 
> you are welcome to practice as much as you want as I will delete your practice posts when you are finished.


*I can't wait to see if this works!!!!!

It won't you need a ** and a b in the [/] With the be after the /

This ALWAYS THE SAME [letter or color]message you want highlighted in between the first set and the last set[/letter or color without the = sign.]

look at the tages each tag has a [ a b, or, i, or u or color=] at the beginning -- then the message then [/ and whatever you posted at the beginning ] If you study the tags just remember the message goes in between the two sections.*


----------



## knitgogi

MommaD said:


> Bummer


I'm going to put what you wanted to say above in purple below. If you click "quote reply" at the bottom of this post, you will see how the purple part should look when you type it correctly. You didn't have the [/b] and the [/color] parts at the end of the part you wanted in purple, and that is why it didn't work.

So here it is the way it should be:

* I can't wait to see if this works!!!!! *

(Now, hit "quote reply" at the bottom of this post to see how the purple part gets written correctly.)


----------



## MommaD

Kerry Anne said:


> Thank you, Shirley. I did keep spelling color as 'colour' and that definitely didn't help, lol!
> 
> Shirley here: It HAS to be perfect. I have done some and can't figure out why they didn't work . so I just leave them and then go back and do them a bit later. Often I do a workshop and hi light it and some of the high lights don't work. Usually it is the [/b] at the end. Just keep practicing . I don't mind removing them later. have fun. try the others I wrote about too. good job! I will be leaving the main information up here so book mark it incase you forget - It took Jessica Jean about 3 days to show me
> 
> * Okay I'm starting to feel DUMB. I DID IT*


----------



## knitgogi

MommaD, if you hit "quote reply" on your post above and look at how the typing shows up in the box, you will see why your "Okay I'm starting to feel DUMB. I DID IT" did not show up bold and why the bracketed b's showed in the post when they shouldn't have. You forgot the / in front of the b on the second one, and it should have gone after "IT," instead of DUMB, if you wanted "I DID IT" to be in bold, as well. Your quote did not turn out right because you've got two


names said:


> in the beginning right together:
> 
> 
> MommaD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerry Anne said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do that. You have to do the quote from one and put in the ending bracketed /quote at the end. Then do the second one completely separately.
> 
> Hope this makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MommaD

Oh okay. I didn't even realize it wasn't bold. Hahahaha


----------



## Designer1234

just trying something - it worked.


----------



## knitgogi

Designer1234 said:


> just trying something - it worked.


How did you do that?!?


----------



## Knitted by Nan

knitgogi said:


> How did you do that?!?


http://www.myemoticons.com/emoticons/our-favourite/raspberry.asp


----------



## knitgogi

EveMCooke said:


> http://www.myemoticons.com/emoticons/our-favourite/raspberry.asp


Thank you! Let me see if it works for me.










Nope. That's what I don't understand (I've tried some emoticons before)--how to make it show up on KP the way it's supposed.


----------



## knitgogi

Designer1234 said:


> just trying something - it worked.


Well, I see in the quote box what you did, but I don't understand how you knew how to do it--how to divide the URL and IMG stuff! Also, I see you used URL and IMG brackets, but you've got "playful/blowing-a-raspberry-smiley-emoticticon" inside, and I don't even see that as part of the "address" in the link that EveMCooke posted. Maybe you used a different link with a different description.


----------



## Knitted by Nan

knitgogi said:


> Thank you! Let me see if it works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. That's what I don't understand (I've tried some emoticons before)--how to make it show up on KP the way it's supposed.


Your link did not work, but the one I posted did.

http://www.myemoticons.com/emoticons/our-favourite/raspberry.asp

click on the link and open it and you are presented with the emoticon I posted. You then right click on the emoticon and you are presented with a list of options. Choose 'save image as', give the image a name and save it as a jpeg.

You can also search the net for more emoticons by typing in emoticon in the search box, and do the same with those.

When you are posting a reply there is a section below your typing that says file/picture attachments. choose file. you click on the choose file and select the file where you saved the emoticon. You should have saved the emoticon as a jpeg first.

If you are within the one hour editing time frame you are also presented with the option of adding a new attachment, and you do the same.


----------



## knitgogi

EveMCooke said:


> When you are posting a reply there is a section below your typing that says file/picture attachments. choose file. you click on the choose file and select the file where you saved the emoticon. You should have saved the emoticon as a jpeg first.
> 
> If you are within the one hour editing time frame you are also presented with the option of adding a new attachment, and you do the same.


Oh! I didn't know you had to save it as a jpeg first. Thanks! I'll try it.


----------



## knitgogi

Ok. I found Designer's gif and saved it. Let's see if it works. (I think she may have done it differently, though.)


----------



## knitgogi

Yes, it worked, but obviously not like Designer's. At some point I'd like to find out how to use the and [img] tags.
They must be in th...I don't get the [code]-monospace one, either.


----------



## rovingspinningyarn

I must be dumb,I still don't know how to do it. I know this much. 
Now to get the rest HUMMMM :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: 
How to work tags ????


----------



## Katieknits

EveMCooke said:


> Your link did not work, but the one I posted did.
> 
> http://www.myemoticons.com/emoticons/our-favourite/raspberry.asp
> 
> click on the link and open it and you are presented with the emoticon I posted. You then right click on the emoticon and you are presented with a list of options. Choose 'save image as', give the image a name and save it as a jpeg.
> 
> You can also search the net for more emoticons by typing in emoticon in the search box, and do the same with those.
> 
> When you are posting a reply there is a section below your typing that says file/picture attachments. choose file. you click on the choose file and select the file where you saved the emoticon. You should have saved the emoticon as a jpeg first.
> 
> If you are within the one hour editing time frame you are also presented with the option of adding a new attachment, and you do the same.


Thanks and I'm testing this one.


----------



## mattie cat

[color= red] testing [/ black]


----------



## mattie cat

testing 
Edited: I just did it.


----------



## knitgogi

mattie cat said:


> testing
> Edited: I just did it.


Good for you! It's always such a nice feeling when we figure out new things on the workings of KP.


----------



## mattie cat

knitgogi said:


> Good for you! It's always such a nice feeling when we figure out new things on the workings of KP.


 let's see if I can do it again 
Yipee! This is fun.


----------



## mattie cat

* testing*


----------



## run4fittness

mattie cat said:


> * testing*


Now you just need to try *bold* and _italics_, and then start mixing the color in also.


----------



## lilfawn83

Designer1234 said:


> Welcome.- * This is a topic where you are welcome to learn to use the tag window. It is a discussion and we welcome you. Designer1234*


----------



## Designer1234

http://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/playful/
blowing-a-raspberry-smiley-emoticon.gif


----------



## Designer1234

love this one.


----------



## run4fittness

Designer1234 said:


> love this one.


Me too! Tried to find it to see what else was there.


----------



## run4fittness

mattie cat said:


> testing
> Edited: I just did it.


Congrats! Have fun with color now!


----------



## EstherOne

Designer1234 said:


> ... snip...
> 
> just remember  is the first side - then you write what you want hi lighted and then you finish with [/color and put the other side ([) only facing in on the end and you should have it.




May I add to this, to make the square brackets work with any given message, there should not be any square brackets within the text of the message or it won't work. In the sample I lifted from the original post, the quote doesn't work because, although both the opening and closing are correct, there are square brackets inside the message.

I won't repeat here what I have told my messages when they didn't format the way I wanted, till I discovered that it was my own doing by using the square brackets inside the message. Use regular brackets or accolades instead.
Esther


----------



## run4fittness

EstherOne said:


> May I add to this, to make the square brackets work with any given message, there should not be any square brackets within the text of the message or it won't work. In the sample I lifted from the original post, the quote doesn't work because, although both the opening and closing are correct, there are square brackets inside the message.
> 
> I won't repeat here what I have told my messages when they didn't format the way I wanted, till I discovered that it was my own doing by using the square brackets inside the message. Use regular brackets or accolades instead.
> Esther


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## irishrose24

run4fittness said:


> Okay, I am trying the cut and paste from your quote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## irishrose24

{color=purple Is this how color works? /purple]


----------



## irishrose24

[I'm now starting with bold. /b]


----------



## irishrose24

trying color


----------



## EstherOne

irishrose24 said:


> trying color


Yeahhh!! You got it ;-))

Now you need to remember to use square brackets in any tags, and NOT use square brackets anywhere else in your post - use these ( ) or these { } instead, they won't mess up your quote or colour or link. 
Also, if you copy and paste a URL, you do not need to precede it with url in the square brackets and follow it with /url in the square brackets, but if there is an "s", as in https, remove it: (http://... ) otherwise KP will not recognise it as a clickable link.


----------



## run4fittness

irishrose24 said:


> trying color


:thumbup:


----------

